
MSDN Magazine will publish its last issue in November - rbanffy
https://msdn.microsoft.com/magazine/mt833502
======
duxup
I see a lot of magazines shut down and I have to wonder what the costs to run
these are, even at say a low number of prints.

There are times I wish I could sit down and do some reading in magazine form,
etc. But none of the topics I want to read exist as far as web development
goes. It makes sense due to the immediacy of all the content i get... but I do
sort of yearn for a curated physical form too...

Instead I find myself flipping through my son's lego magazines.

I hope they come back in a cheap to publish / novelty type thing.

~~~
cbo100
> even at say a low number of prints.

at some point the smaller the print run the less economical it becomes to
print. The litho plates and other press setup costs will become a higher and
higher proportion of the cost of each copy.

~~~
rbanffy
Not sure printing and distribution is such a big part in the overall costs.

OTOH, this is a marketing operation, not really an editorial one - Microsoft
doesn't expect to make money out of it.

